# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم VygisToolbox تحديثات :  SAM_1_33SD - added support for Korean SK-800 and SK-900

## Shamseldeen Victory

*SAM_1_33SD - added support for Korean SK-800 and SK-900.*  New version - SAM_1_33SD is uploaded to support sites at LG section.
 - added direct unlock, phone code reading, NVM reading-writing-repairing for SK-800 and SK-900.

----------


## thehiddenhand

شكرا

----------

